

How to Watch Netflix in Ubuntu Linux - celticbadboy
http://www.jeremymorgan.com/tutorials/linux/how-to-netflix-ubuntu-linux/

======
sneak
Paying Netflix funds the companies that have made this bullshit DRM a reality.

Just torrent your media and play it in VLC. Works better, without WINE, and
without subsidizing these dicks.

~~~
rayiner
If you don't like the terms they're offering, just don't consume the content
they create.

~~~
sneak
This presupposes that one can own information in the first place.

The "terms" are that I download shit for free.

~~~
rayiner
> This presupposes that one can own information in the first place.

I think the case for owning original digital creations is far stronger than
say the case for owning patches of dirt that were here before you were born
and will still be here after you're dead. If I make a song or write some
software, I'm creating something of my own in the very purest sense. Something
that didn't exist before me, something wholly attributable to me. Why
shouldn't I be able to own it?

~~~
sneak
Because you can't own information. It is impossible.

The case could be made that you can't own real property, sure. But you will
find few to back you when you shoot someone with a shotgun for maliciously
singing a song you "own" versus maliciously trespassing in your home.

~~~
halter73
Bad analogy. The only reason it is acceptable to shoot a trespasser invading
your home is the issue of safety. There aren't that many people who would back
up a landlord shooting their delinquent tenants with a shotgun either. As with
copyright infringement, the landlord would need to turn to the courts.

------
smoyer
My wife's ARM-based Samsung Chromebook now streams Netflix via HTML5 streaming
(as of March 11th). I think a much cleaner solution on Linux is imminent -
simply spoof enough of the information about your machine to make Netflix
think you're also on a Chromebook. Here's one of the announcements:
[http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/11/samsung-chromebook-
netfli...](http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/11/samsung-chromebook-netflix-
html5-streaming/).

~~~
pavanky
This came up on reddit a few days ago. The consensus was that there is dynamic
library that is present on the ARM chromebooks which is used by netflix(and
hence can not be used on regular x86 machines).

That said, it may be possible to reverse engineer it.

~~~
jonny_eh
I bet that this library references a unique DRM key in the Chromebook's
hardware.

------
xyproto
The "One of the biggest hurdles to Linux adoption..." paragraph is just not
true anymore. Steam for Linux is a good example of how things have changed.

It's more like Netflix is one of the few services that many people wish to use
where they strangely enough have chosen to ignore Linux.

~~~
Laremere
I must disagree. It's a sign things are changing, not that they have changed.
I dual boot, and while I highly prefer my linux side, there are a handful of
programs which keep me in windows most of the time. Steam was one of them,
Netflix is one of them.

------
linuxhansl
This is somewhat ridiculous.

Netflix is using a lot of open source software: Linux, Cassandra, Zookeeper,
Java, etc.

And then they sign a sleazy backroom deal with Microsoft and only support
silverlight, which is a technology dead on arrival. I don't get it.

~~~
rajivm
It was not DOA when they first started using it -- it was better than the
streaming technology available via Flash at the time - and also the only one
with DRM that would meet the the qualifications of the media companies that
they license their content from. I don't think Netflix wants DRM any more than
the majority of us, but they don't really have a choice to offer such content.

------
tomrod
I've seen this same "solution" posted 3 times now to HN (forgive me not back-
linking). Every one relies on WINE in some form, and every single one is
choppy for me despite a lot of customization. I'm not sure where to go with
it.

~~~
budgetperson
If you look at his website (<http://www.compholio.com/wine-compholio/>)
apparently he is using some of his own custom Wine patches to resolve
choppiness.

~~~
tomrod
This is actually the specific solution to which I'm referring. I get major
choppiness.

------
shmerl
Netflix deserves to be boycotted for pushing DRM into HTML standard.

------
dscrd
Netflix works (apparently) natively on my TV. That's why I use it: it's just
far too convenient to ignore.

------
kmfrk
I still can't get the Netflix app to work on Windows 8 ... :P

~~~
hristov
Easy. Just run Linux in a virtual machine and then you can follow the
directions of the present article to run Netflix in Linux.

------
aw3c2
blogspam

~~~
BlindRubyCoder
why do you say that, because it isn't a press release or some startup garbage?
It's old news, but still news

~~~
jlgreco
Blogspam is a term used to indicate that the article in question is just a
rehashing of the _real_ article that adds no additional content or insight,
the sole purpose of which is to increase pageviews of the blog.

He is not saying that the content is bad, he is saying that the provided link
is bad. This appears to be the real article (i.e., not blogspam):
[http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-
desktop-...](http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-
app.html)

~~~
BlindRubyCoder
Yeah, I've seen those links before, but I don't see how this article applies,
this is not an excerpt with a link to the "real article" it's basically a
tutorial.

~~~
jlgreco
Updated my comment with what is presumably the real article.

